# Bí quyết chọn trang phục giúp chàng bị kích thích chốn phòng the



## uyenlam

Có rất nhiều cách để kích thích ham muốn của chàng chốn phòng the, đơn giản như cách lựa chọn trang phục sao cho phù hợp.

*Áo ôm sát cổ tim khiến chàng bị kích thích chốn phòng the*
Không ít phái mạnh chia sẻ rằng, họ thực sự không dứt được ánh nhìn khỏi cặp tuyết lê căng tròn của đối phương. Chính vòng một căng tròn của các chị em khiến họ rạo rực và muốn được “yêu” ngay lập tức. Vì thế, những chiếc áo bó sát, cổ tim, cổ thuyền khoét sâu, để lộ đôi gò bồng đảo luôn là thứ trang phục của đối phương được yêu thích.

*Áo sơ mi của chàng*
Mặc chiếc áo sơ mi rộng thùng thình của chàng đồng thời không cài nút phía trên sẽ tạo cảm giác nửa kín nửa hở, khiến chàng tò mò và kích thích khả năng khám phá. Mặc chiếc áo sơ mi thùng thình của chàng sẽ khiến các nàng thêm phần nóng bỏng trong mắt các quý ông.

*Áo số và nội y gợi cảm*




Tìm hiểu người đàn ông của bạn đang thích đội tuyển đá bóng nào và hãy mang bộ trang phục và số áo cầu thủ anh ta đang thích, kết hợp với chiếc quần “chíp” quyến rũ. Chắc chắn bạn sẽ làm cho anh ta mắt chữ o mồm chữ a vì bất ngờ. Sự kết hợp giữa phái đẹp và thể thao khiến các chàng cảm thấy thích thú và bị kích thích một cách lạ lùng.

*Váy ngắn cũn cỡn*
Chiếc váy ngắn ‘ỡm ờ’ không chỉ khoe được đôi chân dài đường cong của cơ thể mà nó còn khiến chàng phải “phát điên” vì nó. Nếu như bạn chưa biết cách nào đổi gió thì chiếc váy theo kiểu đồng phục học sinh cùng một chiếc tai thỏ là ý tưởng không tồi chút nào.

*Quần tất và nội y*




Cũng như chiếc váy ngắn thì quần tất và nội y cũng làm cho các quý ông khó lòng rời ánh mắt khỏi đường con hút hồn của phái đẹp đang được “phơi bày”.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

